# Does anyone here use Net Nanny or Anti-porn software? Any recommendations?



## SimplyAmorous

I have sons who use my laptop and want to make sure they can not access this, but the reviews on Amazon for Net Nanny sound terrible, many glitches, worse than a virus, not recommended by many, no matter the version. Wondering if a better alternative, or any advice on what you have used ,and what you thought ??


----------



## lifestinks

I use KidsWatch Internet safety & parental controls. I got it at office depot, works great because it can be customized to each child. I have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

I have tried a few systems and they all tend to rely on someone elses decisions. I'm sure they work fine, but... The good thing about them is someone can be an overseer of the ever changing internet. The bad thing, is it ends up dictating their decisions of what is right and what is wrong.

I'm fairly technically inclined, so myself, I use a program called hostsman. Essentially I manage a list of sites in my system (as well as use a list from the internet that is good) that are deemed bad. If the computer tries to go to one of those bad sites, the request never leaves my computer. As a side benefit, I have added ad lists and such so those don't waste my time loading either. If somethign is needed, I can unblock it relatively easily too.

I have two daughters that are starting to use the computer more and I'd hate for them to see some of the things out there. I just got my older daughter set up on gmail using this technique. 

Time4Learning • Safe kids Email

essentially if the message comes from someone other than a couple of people we manage, it gets bounced to me and directly deleted. NO in box, or anything. It works great. Then if it is ok for her to see, I will forward it to her. 

I'd rather she gets to use some of these new technologies and learn how to work with them with our guidance. It is going to flood her world.


----------



## Amplexor

We've used Cyber Sitter for years with not problems once you get ti tuned to where you want it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Thank you for all of your replies, some of these mentioned I have never heard of before, I just don't want something that will slow down the computer to a crawl or cause problems with other programs/hardware. The reviews on Amazon for Net Nanny just scared me.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

You should try some of the programs out there. There are usually free versions that you can download and try out. That way you can see as a parent what they assume and will let them try out.

Here is a search of the last years worth of kid safe browsers reviews...
- Google Search

I have tried kidzui and kidrocket. Both were fine, but I opted to just lock down the possibility of accessing things anyway for general use. No need for anyone in the hosue to get at that junk. Feel free to PM me if you have other questions...


----------



## Blanca

I have K9 web protection on mine. works great. downloaded it for free. never had any problems.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Thank you , I have downloaded the K-9 for free, this appears to be working very well, it restricts more than I like (You Tube, Facebook, etc), even this site! But it is easy to allow it, very pleased. 

I have not went in & read a whole bunch about this or monkeyed with settings at all, but IS it possible to set ALL controls on certain Accounts and ZERO controls on other accounts? It seems set up to effect ALL accounts equally. 

Thank you all.


----------



## sooner2000

We use b-safe online and it works pretty well. It's not free, though. So, if you got K9 for free and it works for you, then go for it.


----------



## DoF

Get a router with Parental control

But I will be honest, kids can simply go to school, neighbors WiFi or elsewhere and have unlimited internet at their finger tip......


----------



## NobodySpecial

^^Yah we don't have parental controls installed. We talk to our son. Educate him about what porn is. And isn't. What the dangers are. And he knows clearly that it his computer is NOT a private resource. My 2 cents.


----------



## Miss Taken

I used k9 web protection for a while. I found it was too strict. I block porn sites from the router with keyword blocking for my son's laptop and tablet only. All of our other electronics are not blocked. I also have an extension/add on installed that blocks porn. Can't remember what it's called but it was free in Google Play. 

There is still a lot of inappropriate content on YouTube. Right now, I am smarter with computers (doubt it will be long) than my son so turning on the safe search function on YouTube is adequate for now. We also check his history regularly. He is still unaware of incognito mode lol....


----------



## OhGeesh

What age group are we talking about? I'm assuming this is for a "boy/man" since girls aren't into watching porn all day like EVERY DUDE I know lol.

For teenagers it's not porn it's the multitude of messaging apps, 3rd party video apps, and social media much more than porn.

Always best to block with your ISP provider.......no way around that for the 99% of people. Any software downloaded can almost always be worked around using proxy sites.


----------



## pidge70

4 1/2yr old thread.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Closing this zombie thread..


----------

